# What for are we living?



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Χαμός γίνεται με τους στίχους της φετινής συμμετοχής της Λετονίας στη Eurovision. Το τραγούδι έχει τίτλο το απολύτως καθημερινό _What for?_ αλλά, όταν το ακούσεις όπως το τραγουδά η μικρούλα Aisha, η κατακρεούργηση της αγγλικής σύνταξης κάνει τα κόκαλα του Φάουλερ να τρίζουν. Λέει ξανά και ξανά, τσιριχτά:
What for are we living?
What for are we crying?
What for are we dying? 






Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι η σωστή σύνταξη είναι _What are we living for? What are we crying for? What are we dying for?_ και ότι η πρόθεση έφυγε από τη φυσική της θέση _μπροστά_ από το αντικείμενό της (For what?), αλλά είναι πια φανερό ότι ο ευρωπαϊκός θεσμός δεν έχει εξοβελίσει μόνο το καλό αγγλικό τραγούδι από την ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη, αλλά πλέον και την καλή αγγλική σύνταξη.

Έγραφε ο Σέξπιρ: «Who servest thou under?» στον _Ερρίκο Ε΄_ ή «Who do you speak to?» στο _Όπως αγαπάτε_, και έχει από τότε γίνει αποδεκτή η απομάκρυνση της πρόθεσης από την παρέα της (το _Who_ εδώ). Φανταστείτε να έλεγε «Who under servest thou?» ή «Who to do you speak?». Φρίκη!

Όπως λένε ότι είπε κάποτε ο Τσόρτσιλ: «This is the sort of English up with which I will not put». 

Οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού

I’ve asked my angels why
But they don’t know
What for do mothers cry and rivers flow?
Why are the skies so blue, and mountains high?
What for is your love always passing by?

I’ve asked my uncle Joe
But he can’t speak
Why does the wind still blow and blood still leak?
So many questions now with no reply
What for do people live until they die?

What for are we living?
What for are we crying?
What for are we dying?
Only Mr God knows why.

What for are we living?
What for are we dreaming?
What for are we losing?
Only Mr God knows why
But his phone today is out of range.

The sun in color black is rising high
The time is turning back, I wonder why
So many questions now with no reply
What for do people live until they die?
What for are we living? etc.​
Αν δεν γελάσατε με το συντακτικό, ελπίζω να το κατάφερε το καταπληκτικό:
Only Mr God knows why
But his phone today is out of range.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Περίεργο, γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος στίχος (what are we living for) έχει ακουστεί πάρα πολύ, βλ. Queen - Show must go on. Πολλά όμως τραγούδια της Eurovision έχουν ανάλογα προβλήματα. Για παράδειγμα πάντα αναρωτιόμουν, αυτό το "everything on you" της Άννας Βίσση τι ακριβώς σήμαινε. Βέβαια, θα μου πεις ότι ποιητική αδεία τα πάντα μπορεί να σημαίνει.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2010)

Έλα τώρα, Νίκελ, που τα παίρνουν και καλά οι αγγλόφωνοι με την υποτιθέμενη κατακρεούργηση της αγγλικής γλώσσας από το τραγούδι τής Λετονίας (αντί να κολακεύονται που τόσες χώρες συμμετέχουν με αγγλικό στίχο)! Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω:

Το εκνευριστικό _Human_ των Killers — οι οποίοι σκοτώνουν και τη γραμματική ρωτώντας ad nauseam στο ρεφρέν: *Are we human or are we dancer?* 

Και, φυσικά, η κορυφαία πατάτα, από τον Σερ Μακάρτνεϊ στο τραγούδι _Live And Let Die_: 
*But in this ever changing world in which we live in*... ​


----------



## Rogerios (May 13, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι είναι ακριβώς το τίμημα που πληρώνει μια γλώσσα όταν έχει γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια lingua franca σε διαστάσεις όλως πρωτόγνωρες για την Ιστορία της Οικουμένης. Κατά τα λοιπά αν ψάξει κανείς σε διάφορα κειμενάκια οργάνων της ΕΕ στην αγγλική (όχι σ' αυτά τα επίσημα που έχουν περάσει κατ' ανάγκη από Άγγλο μεταφραστή) θα ανακαλύψει κι άλλα ωραία μαργαριτάρια.


----------



## Lexoplast (May 14, 2010)

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρόσφατο φαινόμενο. Πάντα όταν στιχουργοί ένιωθαν την (εμπορική) ανάγκη να εκφραστούν σε μια γλώσσα που δεν κατείχαν, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μέτριο ή κακό. Ακόμα κι όταν δεν υπάρχουν συντακτικά λάθη, οι στίχοι είναι εντελώς κοινότυποι και αδιάφοροι. 

Προσπερνώ τις ελληνικές συμμετοχές στη Eurovision και δίνω παλιότερο παράδειγμα: Στίχοι - Βίντεο


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2010)

Καλά τα λέει ο προλαλήσας. 

Χρόνια τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι, πέρα από τις διάφορες "επίσημες" και εκδοχές της αγγλικής, έχει αρχίσει να υφίσταται και μια άλλη εκδοχή, που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να την πω κοσμοπολίτικη, φραγκοχιώτικη ή της πιάτσας. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα αγγλικά μιλούνται πλέον από τόσους πολούς μη αγγλόφωνους ανθρώπους, και φυσικά διδάσκονται επίσης από μη αγγλόφωνους (διότι για να έχουμε όλοι άγγλο δάσκαλο θα έπρεπε σύσσωμος ο πληθυσμός της Αγγλίας να μην κάνει άλλη δουλειά πέρα από μαθήματα αγγλικής σε αλλοδαπούς), ώστε η γλώσσα αυτή έχει αποκτήσει δική της ζωή έξω από τις χώρες όπου είναι επίσημη γλώσσα και όπου υποτίθεται ότι μιλιέται "σωστά". 

Και λέω εγώ τώρα, αν κάποια "λάθη" που γίνονται συστηματικά στην κοσμοπόλιταν αγγλική αρχίσουν να καθιερώνονται, δεν θα γίνουν μια μέρα "σωστά"; Ποιος θα το κρίνει αυτό; Και μήπως τελικά αρχίσουμε σύντομα να χρειαζόμαστε λεξικά και γραμματικές "κοσμαγγλικής";


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με τα Αγγλικά (ότι τα μιλάει πολύς κόσμος), αλλά γνώμη μου είναι ότι όταν στέλνουμε τραγούδια σε διεθνείς διαγωνισμούς, καλό είναι να ρωτάμε και κανέναν που ξέρει για να μη γίνονται τόσο χοντρά λάθη. Υπάρχουν λάθη και λάθη. Υπάρχουν λάθη που κάνουν και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές και που είναι φυσιολογικές αποκλίσεις (κάτι σαν τη χοληστερίνη και το ζάχαρο μετά την πολυφαγία των Χριστουγέννων και του Πάσχα), και υπάρχουν και λάθη που είναι χοντρά. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι *χοντρό* και χτυπάει και πάρα πολύ άσχημα. :)


----------

